# How to Soften Wool



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

If your skin is as sensitive to wool as mine, you'll appreciate this article on how to soften coarse, hairy, itchy or scratchy wool yarn.

http://www.tricksyknitter.com/how-to-soften-wool/


----------



## Shannon123 (Mar 9, 2012)

Interesting reading. Thanks for posting. I've been a little resistant to using hair conditioner (don't really know why) but I have a sweater that I can't stand to wear, even with an under layer. I think I will try it though, otherwise it will be frogged!


----------



## Davena (Feb 24, 2013)

I personally would not use any FABRIC SOFTNOR anywhere near yarn of any kind. I received the most beautiful hand knit sweater that my dear sister in law made for me . many hours of work lots of fair isle work in it . Decided to wash it and used fabric softnor and lightly dried in dryer. Took it out and it could have fit three of me....stretched it all to ...... I had only wore it once. and felt sick... I had to tell my SIL. the bad news. I was so devastated....She loves me enough that I got another one , a month later with big warning signs...NO FABRIC SOFTNOR...LOL So I would use with caution if you decide to use any......


----------



## Cheryl_K (May 23, 2011)

Thanks for posting. Lots of good suggestions. I want to knit and crochet with more natural fibers, but the thought of wearing anything made with wool against my skin makes me start to scratch! I have also never understood how a smelly grease cutting agent like vinegar would soften or freshen anything. The idea of reintroducing lanolin into the wool sounds like a good thing. JMO, of course.


----------



## tatsfieldknitter (Jul 20, 2011)

I'm lucky in that I know I can't wear wool (neither can a couple of my kids). This means I stick to Acrylic et al or
cotton. This also means I use fabric conditioner/softener for everything in the wash and conditoner sheets if I use the tumble dryer.


----------



## Aunty M (Jul 7, 2014)

I use hair conditioner. Seems to work ok for me.


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

please do not use fabric softener on your wool products. The fabric softener leaves a coating on everything in the wash. I have seen yarn with a note on the label to NOT use fabric softener.

hair conditioner works so much better, and you can use the cheapest one you can find and it still works well.


----------



## Debi3735 (Nov 23, 2012)

The company Philosophers Wool advises to add a couple of teaspoons of baby oil to the rinse water with their wool to soften it


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Great information and very timely as I am about to wash a winter set I made for my daughter..thanks!


----------



## Moondancermel (Nov 18, 2012)

Very interesting, Thanks.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

"hair conditioner works so much better, and you can use the cheapest one you can find and it still works well."[/quote]

I must have 12 bottles of hair conditioner, which I don't use. My daughter is a bit overzealous on the cosmetics now. So now, a good use for them. I don't think I've washed a hand-knit more than a few times and only if really needed, due to a mustard or taco sauce stain, say.


----------

